# adobe-flash dejo de funcionar con firefox3.6

## johpunk

buenas   :Very Happy:   bueno me a llegado la actualizacion al firefox 3.6 una vez instalada pues tan simple como que dejo de funcionar el flashplayer y bueno de por si que ay tengo un buen rato con un poco de problemas con el adobe-flash pero en este caso a dejado de funcionar con el firefox, ahora me toca ver los videos desde midori, alguna idea? lo unico que vi un poco diferente al instalar esta nueva version dle navegador firefox es que viene por defecto con la USE networkmanager, tendra esto algo que ver?  :Idea: 

----------

## natxoblogg

¿Has probado a recompilar el plugin de adobe-flash?

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  ~9.0.260.0!m!s 10.0.42.34!m!s {32bit 64bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.32.18!m!s(01:02:23 13/10/09)(32bit 64bit -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

Seguramente será eso. Ya nos cuentas como ha ido.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Una duda... ¿el plugin del flash se puede recompilar o está ya precompilado?

Otra cosa... hace poco se actualizó este dichoso plugin (ya hemos hablado largo y tendido de sus bondades), y como consecuencia de esto me va ahora peor...

¿habéis notado algo parecido?

Un saludo

----------

## i92guboj

Punto por punto. 

Yo normalmente no uso firefox, pero lo tengo instalado para emergencias y para pruebas, para el poco diseño web en que trabajo de forma ocasional. Flash me funciona con 3.6. Comprueba que no tengas alguna extensión como noscript bloqueando javascript (o javascript completamente desactivado). Cuéntanos también que versión de flash tienes, o mejor, pega aquí la salida de emerge -pv adobe-flash, así podremos ver también tus USE flags para dicho paquete.

Segundo, el plugin no se compila. El plugin solo es distribuído por adobe, y solo en forma binaria ya que es de fuente cerrada. El ebuild tiene use flags para x86 y x86_64, pero lo único que hace es descargar uno de los paquetes binarios, o ambos, e instalarlos en su lugar correspondiente para que los navegadores de 32 y/o 64 bits puedan acceder al plugin binario.

En cuanto al rendimiento, flash nunca ha ido bien para mi. Es como una lotería que depende de tu navegador y a veces de las páginas que visites. Algunas van mejor que otras. En cualquier caso gasta más cpu de la necesaria, eso siempre. Basta con ver la diferencia tan grande que hay entre usar el plugin en tu navegador y descargar el video usando youtube-dl o similar y verlo con mplayer. Por supuesto eso no ayuda con las páginas web basadas en flash para el contenido interactivo.

----------

